# If You Could Give Any Game an HD Remake?



## MapleSilver (Apr 30, 2019)

I was thinking about this today and thought it would be interesting to see what others think. If you had the power to command any game become remastered in HD, without any cost to yourself, which game would you pick? If you dislike HD remakes, that's fine as well and feel free to give your reasons why.

Myself, I would tell them to make a New Super Mario Land. This would be less of a graphical update and more of a complete remaster, but I would love to see Sarasaland in better quality than Gameboy graphics.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 30, 2019)

Paper Mario from the N64 I would loveee, it is one of my favorites. 
Super Mario Sunshine could be pretty interesting as well.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 30, 2019)

Hmm... I'll say Four Swords Adventures because that's the only Zelda game that I'll never be able to play at this point. I'd love for it to be remade so that I can actually experience it!


----------



## Marte (Apr 30, 2019)

Jak and Daxter! ♥_♥


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 30, 2019)

Resident evil 3! I loved the re2 remake but as a re fan I would also like a re3 hd remake. It's one of my favourite childhood games and of course nemesis still haunts me.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 30, 2019)

Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum for sure!  The graphics on the DS and 3DS are fine, but an HD remake would make me really, really happy.  Thankfully, I think this is possible in the near future as I fully expect Pokemon 4th gen remakes after Sword and Shield on the Switch.  Experiencing the first gen I played of Pokemon again, this time in HD, would be a dream come true.  <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 30, 2019)

The original Donkey Kong Country Trilogy. With Crash and Spyro following the trend, I think Donkey Kong will follow the same pattern as well. Not to mention K. Rool in Smash. They got to give him a reason to return after the big hiatus only for Smash Ultimate to revive him, and an HD trilogy of the original Donkey Kong Country games would be the most viable way to do it.

Well, they could make a new game based on K. Rool’s return, but I would want an HD trilogy more honestly.


----------



## piske (Apr 30, 2019)

Final Fantasy VIII! It's available ported on PC, but the graphics are horrible, it's hard to play. I never finished it on Playstation, so I'd love to beat it someday.


----------



## salty- (Apr 30, 2019)

Sonic Adventure 2, I have the "HD version" on PS3, although that's technically a remake it's still basically a direct port with nothing really changed and honestly some of the things on that game almost make it inferior to the game cube port of the game. Like the fact they make it impossible to get Jewel chao/Shiny Jewel chaos, and then two toned shiny chao on the PS3 version are glitched so their textures come out as glowing instead of 'shiny', it's cool looking but disappointing.
I would love a remake that actually adds new things, updates the graphics, maybe a bigger chao garden or more gardens, even returning scrapped ideas that they had would be cool. Online multiplayer functionality instead of just "beat eachother's scores" would be cool especially in the game's battle modes.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 30, 2019)

xRileyx said:


> Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum for sure!  The graphics on the DS and 3DS are fine, but an HD remake would make me really, really happy.  Thankfully, I think this is possible in the near future as I fully expect Pokemon 4th gen remakes after Sword and Shield on the Switch.  Experiencing the first gen I played of Pokemon again, this time in HD, would be a dream come true.  <3



Very much agree!!
A Sinnoh remake on the switch would be SO cool! I really want one because it was my first pok?mon game and I've spent so much time playing it.
Seeing the games and graphics the switch supports makes me want to see that remake even more!
I really hope it's next on Nintendo's list.


----------



## Stalfos (May 2, 2019)

Banjo-Kazooie. It still looks great in all it's SD glory but just imagine it remade with current gen graphics. Yum.


----------



## Zireael (May 3, 2019)

I feel like NieR Gestalt needs to get a complete remake from the ground up. Not just graphically, but as a whole it could use a complete overhaul in order to better tell its story. There's so much story content there, and it's an eerily depressing one, but the game had such a low budget that it was very poorly presented, with many important details missing which instead can only be found in additional media, usually in the form of books. This is probably just a staple for Yoko Taro games maybe, but I really think that with the success of Automata, a retelling of NieR Gestalt's story would go down pretty well. I just hope they'd give both versions a fresh coat of paint, I know that NieR Replicant is typically preferred and is the canon version of the game, but I couldn't enjoy brother Nier over father Nier. Father Nier is so much more endearing to me, but that's going off on a tangent.

Game needs a retelling of its excellent story. I'd play it again in a heartbeat if it ever happens, and love for it to come to Steam.


----------



## jvgsjeff (May 4, 2019)

For me, it would be Donkey Kong 64. It looked great by N64 standards (and used a ton of cool lighting effects), and I would love to see it remade in HD. 

I'd also love to see HD remakes of Xenogears, the original Doom, and Psychonauts.


----------



## HistoryH22 (May 4, 2019)

The TimeSplitters trilogy, and it's not even close. That was one of my go-to series when I was younger, and I absolutely miss playing them. Future Perfect is still one of my favorite shooters of all time.


----------



## Tao (May 4, 2019)

Marte said:


> Jak and Daxter! ♥_♥





Stalfos said:


> Banjo-Kazooie. It still looks great in all it's SD glory but just imagine it remade with current gen graphics. Yum.



These are the only correct answers.


Jak & Daxter did get a remaster...But it was the most low effort rush job I've seen from a remaster. Would rather see the trilogy remade.


----------



## Togekid (May 5, 2019)

enchanted folk and the school of wizardry (or magician's quest: mysterious times if you're from the US) is an absolute classic on the DS and it was genuinely a super fun game. i would love to see a HD remake on the switch or something but the chances of that happening are microscopic 




iconic


----------



## Stella-Io (May 5, 2019)

While the graphics are good for this game, I'd say Rune Factory Frontier for the Wii. I can't really think of any other game.

I think all the monsters and the Runeys would look really cool to be remastered, and even the sprites for characters.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (May 5, 2019)

I think it'd be cool to see remade versions of both Persona 3 and Persona 4. I know there was technically Persona 3 Portable and Persona 3 FES, as well as Persona 4 Golden, but I don't count those as those are just updated versions and in the case of P3P and P4G, they're made portable as well. I just more than anything want to see these games on newer consoles, and remakes of these games would be the perfect excuse, I suppose. I think it'd be great to see them on the PS4, and maybe the Switch and even PC as well.


----------



## Biyaya (May 5, 2019)

I don't feel like it'd sell well, but I would definitely buy an HD Hamtaro Ham-Ham Heartbreak remake or HD Ham-Hams Unite remake. Or Rainbow Rescue remake! That'd be really nice for the Switch. :3


----------



## Bcat (May 6, 2019)

The sims 2 and 3. Sims 4 has the worst gameplay, but the best graphics so if the other two could have HD graphics that would be a perfect game.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 6, 2019)

The Ranma 1/2 fighting game on the SNES.


----------



## xXJessXx (May 7, 2019)

On my PS2 I was addicted to a game called Brave: The Search for The Spirit Dancer. I loved that game so much, I would love to see a remake of that game with the capability of today?s graphics.


----------



## Pyatt (May 8, 2019)

I'd love to see a Heroes of Might and Magic 3 high rez remake. One of the best games ever for me.


----------



## Sweetley (May 8, 2019)

Kirby Air Ride

It's a shame that Nintendo never made a sequel of this game, as it's one of the best games the
Game Cube had to offer in my opinion. So having at least a HD version of it on the Switch would 
be pretty nice.


----------



## Midoriya (May 8, 2019)

Perrycifer said:


> Kirby Air Ride
> 
> It's a shame that Nintendo never made a sequel of this game, as it's one of the best games the
> Game Cube had to offer in my opinion. So having at least a HD version of it on the Switch would
> be pretty nice.



Omg, I love the idea of this so much as well.  I played it a lot with an old friend while growing up and had a ton of fun with it.  I think they could really make this game shine with a revamped HD remake.


----------



## Ryumia (May 15, 2019)

If I could give any game an HD Remake then the game that I would choose is definitely The Legend of Dragoon. It was a game that I loved playing that I hoped for a sequel or a prequel of the game. Enjoyed both the battle system and the soundtrack of The Legend of Dragoon. Heard that there was a sequel in making for it, but for some reason it got dropped. It's really too bad that it got dropped, but maybe a remake of the game is a better route. Don't really know if it would be or not.


----------



## honeyaura (May 17, 2019)

Hmm maybe stuff from my Gamecube days:

Super Mario Sunshine
SSX Tricky
Mario Kart Double Dash!!
SSB Melee

Nintendo please port Zelda Windwaker HD and Twilight Princess HD over to Switch PLEASE :'>


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (May 18, 2019)

Not really an HD remake, but I really-really wish Nintendo would re-release Kirby and the Rainbow Curse on Switch. I just started playing it today and oh my gosh!! The game is so beautiful!  *(σ'∀')σ*。・゜+.**
This Kirby has got to be my favorite one so far and I wonder why no one except this game tried to explore the theme of clay. It's just so pretty. <3


----------



## Liability (May 19, 2019)

for me, it'd probably be Ecco the Dolphin: Defender of the Future. that was my childhood game, and with today's technology, it could look absolutely beautiful. i didn't realize how much i wanted this until now


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 21, 2019)

jvgsjeff said:


> I'd also love to see HD remakes of Xenogears



Same. They could also put in all of that stuff that they ran out of time and budget to do.


----------



## GolguiAr (May 21, 2019)

Without any hesitations: the two Golden Sun games from the GBA era (the one on DS was pretty disappointing to be honest). These games were so good, on the one hand graphically and also they were quite long to finish, and even after that there were all the Djinns to find and many more dungeons to explore, especially in the second opus! I loved those games so much ^^


----------



## Licorice (May 21, 2019)

Baten Kaitos would be awesome to see on the switch.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (May 22, 2019)

Licorice said:


> Baten Kaitos would be awesome to see on the switch.



Agreed. One of the best Gamecube games, imo.

I'd like to see a HD remake of Skyward Sword. Eiji Aonuma himself hinted towards this. The game would make good use of the Joycons' motion controls.


----------



## Peg (May 25, 2019)

Licorice said:


> Baten Kaitos would be awesome to see on the switch.



So agree with this!

_Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean_ and _Baten Kaitos Origins_ were both amazing GameCube JRPGs!  I was disappointed when _Baten Kaitos DS_ was cancelled.

Would also hope to see _Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess_ HD remaster for the Switch.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 26, 2019)

Wii Sports, but for the Switch..... so Switch Sports. and give it an online feature, and the games from Wii Sports Resort AND some new ones xx


----------



## demoness (May 31, 2019)

parasite eve


----------



## Annabell (Jun 1, 2019)

Disciples, Silent Hill 1-4


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 2, 2019)

That's difficult it would either be Suikoden II or Grandia but I tend to say Grandia. It is my all time favorit jrpg and I love it to death. Sure there is a remaster version on the way but I want a full HD remake. I know this is not going to happen but still!


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 5, 2019)

Sonic adventure battle 2, paper Mario, Kirby 64, legend of Zelda : ocarina of time! Those are such classics and I really love the courses and stories already, I think they would be mind-blowing if they got an hd remake 
Also super Mario advance on gameboy, I loved that game


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 5, 2019)

Okay this may be an awkward one compared to all those polular one but this is a game I loved as a kid.

Horsez ranch rescue

I would love it if it came on the switch and I think I would be able to complete it becouse back on the Wii the horse would turn the opposite direction of where I wanted to go and I could never complet this one part! Even after switching hands the horse would still go the opposite direction 
This game is one of the games I mostly want to have a remake on the switch


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 10, 2019)

I have a few:
Sonic adventure 2: Battle - I loved the courses in that game, it was such a big part of my childhood, and I still go back and play it frequently
Harvest moon: a wonderful life : it?s just an overall beautiful game, would be even better in good quality
Legend of Zelda : Winder Waker and Ocarina of Time : I know they did the remake of Ocarina on the ds, but I think both these games in HD on a bigger screen would be SO amazing!!!
Kirby air ride: not a lot of people have played this game, but the concept was really fun and I think they could easily make it super popular if they made it again in high quality


----------



## Chouchou (Jun 10, 2019)

Spongebob Batte for Bikini Bottom but they are already making it!


----------



## Liability (Jun 10, 2019)

i'm not sure if it counts because it's playable on XBOX One, but I'd like to see remake and not just a remastered Viva Pinata: Trouble in Paradise. they could go far with that game with today's technology and add a lot more details and things to do


----------



## rhinoo (Jun 10, 2019)

PokePark!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 11, 2019)

Legend of the Dragoon would be my HD remake wish lol


----------



## xTurnip (Jun 12, 2019)

Diablo 2.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 12, 2019)

banjo kazooie!!!


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 13, 2019)

Diddy Kong Racing would be rad!


----------



## Pellie (Jun 14, 2019)

Phew, good question, let's see... 

Part of me would like to have a Sonic Adventure 2 Battle HD remake, mostly because of the Chao 
Gardens tbh (come on, Sega, bring back the Chao Gardens!). It's also a game I enjoy to play back 
then.

Then there would be Super Mario Sunshine. Kinda hoped back then that maybe Delfino Island would 
be in Odyssey... But I guess that will never be the case. Would love it to play this game again if it
would get such a remake.

Harvet Moon: A Wonderful Life and Super Mario Strikers would be also nice. Oh, and maybe Nintendogs.


----------



## pocky (Jun 17, 2019)

Fantasy Life, give me a Switch version already!


----------



## rinabun (Jun 17, 2019)

i would love a switch remaster of dokapon kingdom so i have a reason to drag my friends through that hellscape, or even a switch version of fantasy life~


----------



## Balverine (Jun 17, 2019)

Metal gear solid 1, most def
not looking through nostalgia glasses, it would look amazing if everyone wasn't faceless with pointy muscles that clip through their chests lmao


----------



## RainbowGrace (Jun 21, 2019)

Togekid said:


> enchanted folk and the school of wizardry (or magician's quest: mysterious times if you're from the US) is an absolute classic on the DS and it was genuinely a super fun game. i would love to see a HD remake on the switch or something but the chances of that happening are microscopic
> 
> View attachment 225682
> 
> iconic



A thousand times yes to this! I adored this game, it's truly heart-breaking that they didn't continue releasing the rest of the series in English. This would have been so popular with today's AC community!


----------



## sorayomi (Jun 22, 2019)

I would love to see Final Fantasy VIII, Legend of Legaia, and Dark Clouds! All games I love playing as a kid and would love more people to enjoy these games.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Jun 24, 2019)

sorayomi said:


> I would love to see Final Fantasy VIII, Legend of Legaia, and Dark Clouds! All games I love playing as a kid and would love more people to enjoy these games.



Final Fantasy VIII remake has been confirmed.


----------



## sorayomi (Jun 25, 2019)

Ehingen Guy said:


> Final Fantasy VIII remake has been confirmed.



That's just a remaster... I want an actual remake with better and new, up-to-date changes. But seeing as its not the most popular FF titles, its unlikely.


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 25, 2019)

A Banjo-Kazooie or Super Mario 64 remake would be great.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 4, 2019)

dragon age origins

best rpg of all time

- - - Post Merge - - -

dragon age origins

best rpg of all time


----------



## Shayden (Jul 6, 2019)

kirby air ride - this game was actually my childhood and i'd LOVE to be able to play it in HD
(im fortunate enough to still have a copy to play, tho)
also super mario sunshine would be cool. lots of old gc games from when i was real little


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2019)

Breath of Fire III.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 12, 2019)

I would say PokePark. I never got the chance to play this game back in the days when I own a Wii 
and if they would make a HD remake for the Switch of it, I would definitely gonna get it.


----------



## demoness (Jul 21, 2019)

tomba, skullmonkeys, ape escape, the army men games, diddy kong racing, gauntlet dark legacy i'd even take a remaster... oh, the banjo games and throw in n&b for a preorder--why not


----------



## Vonny (Jul 22, 2019)

Nights Journey Into Dreams


----------



## VixNeko (Jul 24, 2019)

_Starfox64!

Honestly, I don't know if there is a remake of that or not, but when I saw this thread, this is the first game that popped into my mind.

I really loved that game when it came out. I grew up primarily playing the N64 so I think that most games I would like to see in HD would be from that console. ​_​


----------



## Onyx (Aug 1, 2019)

Pprrroooobbaly harvest moon: a wonderful life


----------



## gobby (Aug 1, 2019)

I desperately want a new viva pinata


----------



## Hanif1807 (Aug 14, 2019)

Earthbound Trilogy Remake anyone?


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Aug 15, 2019)

Just one?

Skies of Arcadia.


----------



## purplefruit (Sep 4, 2019)

HopeForHyrule said:


> Just one?
> 
> Skies of Arcadia.



literally came to this thread to say that exact game. i never would have thought anyone on animal crossing would ever say that game. i have it for dreamcast and the legends version for the gamecube. if a hd remake, remaster, sequel, or anything else of it came out i would buy that too just because it's a great game. literally one of the best rpgs on the dreamcast without a doubt.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 4, 2019)

Pok?mon SNAP! omg a HD remake would be amazing.


----------



## CHA1N (Sep 4, 2019)

The original Silent Hill for PS1. To this day no other game has given me that psychological ambient horror thrill that SH had.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Sep 5, 2019)

purplefruit said:


> literally came to this thread to say that exact game. i never would have thought anyone on animal crossing would ever say that game. i have it for dreamcast and the legends version for the gamecube. if a hd remake, remaster, sequel, or anything else of it came out i would buy that too just because it's a great game. literally one of the best rpgs on the dreamcast without a doubt.



Outside of Animal Crossing, I am all about RPGs...and I've been in love with Skies of Arcadia since the Dreamcast release. That, Final Fantasy IX, and Lunar: Silver Star Story/Eternal Blue (I count them as one since the storylines are pretty closely woven together) are probably my favorites of all time.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 5, 2019)

Pok?mon black and white. Those were good for story

- - - Post Merge - - -



dizzy bone said:


> Pok?mon SNAP! omg a HD remake would be amazing.



YAS


----------



## purplefruit (Sep 5, 2019)

HopeForHyrule said:


> Outside of Animal Crossing, I am all about RPGs...and I've been in love with Skies of Arcadia since the Dreamcast release. That, Final Fantasy IX, and Lunar: Silver Star Story/Eternal Blue (I count them as one since the storylines are pretty closely woven together) are probably my favorites of all time.



amazing rpgs on dreamcast. wouldn't mind a phantasy star online hd remake. we got shenmue that released so i think it's only a matter of time for skies of arcadia. 

rogue galaxy from ps2 and lost odyssey from xbox 360 are ones i would love for an hd remake as well.


----------



## KnoxUK (Sep 6, 2019)

Mass effect and Dead space.

Someone ported a section from dead space 1 into the unreal engine. The lighting from the engine alone makes it look fantastic!


----------



## Hal (Sep 8, 2019)

Pokemon Gen 4 or Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards.


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

I’d love the cheetah girls game from the gameboy console to get one!


----------



## Alessio (Jul 2, 2020)

Shining Force


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 2, 2020)

A few of my original wishes came true like Crystal Chronicles, Xenoblade, and Friends of Mineral Town.  

The Majora’s Mask and Radiamt Historia 3DS releases are great so I’d see no reason to take them even further. Would buy if they gave them both the Rune Factory 4 Special treatment though.

*Some others:

Ys: The Oath in Felghana
Harvest Moon 64 & AWL
Runs Factory Frontier* (this runey system was a mistake but otherwise my favourite RF game)
*FE: Radiant Dawn
Fantasy Life *(even with Snackworld, it doesn’t come close to this gem)
*SMT Nocturne* (pleaseeeeeee)
*Phantasy Star
Gauntlet Legends*


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 2, 2020)

I would love something like Minish Cap or Four Swords Adventure. Those are games I almost have no hope of enjoying without them being ported somehow.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 2, 2020)

I just want the original Nintendogs back, with drawing your path and unlocking those weird homes.


----------



## Neb (Jul 2, 2020)

I’d love to see a remake of Elite Beat Agents. The Ouendan series has been dormant for years, so a remake of this classic could spark some interest. The only issue would be obtaining the legal rights to include the copyrighted covers of popular songs.


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 2, 2020)

Definitely Skyward sword for me! Not many people think this, but it's one of my favorite Zelda games! It would look really nice with hd graphics!


----------



## xTech (Jul 3, 2020)

In terms of nintendo games, i'd definitely say The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker. I've never played it before, but have watched a couple of youtubers play through the game and it seems really cool! I'd also love a remaster of Super Mario Sunshine, as i've played it on the GameCube, and outside of the graphics, the game is actually amazing. 

However a lot of older games still look good to me and I don't feel really need a HD remaster, like some of the older final fantasy's, and even the original resident evil games (although it looks like they're getting remastered anyway ).


----------



## Seastar (Jul 6, 2020)

Tough decision...
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky, Earthbound, and Kirby 64 all come to mind...


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 7, 2020)

The Getaway was originally released in 2002 for the Playstation 2.It was like a video game version of those cool Guy Ritchie British gangster movies.It had really good graphics for the time and I loved the concept but the difficult controls took much away from the overall enjoyment of the game.I wish there could be a remake that would just touch up the graphics but completely rework the controls.


----------



## BlueOceana (Jul 13, 2020)

I would love a HD remake of Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core. I was also really excited when Final Fantasy VII Remake came out. It was really great getting to some of those iconic scenes in HD.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 13, 2020)

Super Mario Sunshine
The original Animal Crossing
Super Mario 64 DS (I never played the original, so seeing this being remade for the switch with a better camera would be super cool.)
Paper Mario The Thousand-Year Door

And, Mario Kart Double Dash. It's what introduced me to games so if it were remade i'd play for days without stopping. Also the best Mario Kart in my opinion. As long as they don't add in non-mario characters like they've been doing in recent years.


----------



## eggie_ (Jul 13, 2020)

id love to see twilight princess be remastered. not just higher res and textures, but new models!! better lighting! ugh i can only dream. 

also the mario galaxy games. they still hold up today definitely but i just cant help but imagine those games with more modern graphics.... the art direction was just so fantastic.


----------



## DellaIthilien (Jul 13, 2020)

LOZ Skyward Sword and/or Final Fantasy VIII


----------



## Olly7 (Jul 13, 2020)

Goldeneye 64. Everything being the same as the original, same levels, same gameplay, same missions, same music, same everything.... just in HD and updated controls. I'd love that so so much.


----------



## IonicKarma (Jul 13, 2020)

Now that Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Rescue Team got a remake, I feel like asking for Explorers of Sky is not actually too farfetched of a request.  It's my absolute favorite game and I hope they remake it one day!  The story is just, so good and came out of nowhere having come from Pokemon Games with basically no real story.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 13, 2020)

Kirby air ride, or at least city trial mode. I’d love seeing new maps and a remix of that legendary theme!


----------



## Ciary (Jul 14, 2020)

Skies of Arcadia
it is up there with Tales of Symphonia as on of my favorite JRPGs of all time

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2020

I would have said harvest moon: back to nature but ...
_~checks mailbox~_
it's not here yet, so, that too!


----------



## xara (Jul 15, 2020)

i’d love to have harvest moon: island of happiness in hd! it was one of my favourite games when i was younger and while i still enjoy it, i’m a lot pickier now about quality so the low-quality kind of hinders my enjoyment a bit aha ;u;


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 15, 2020)

Probably Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic and Elder Scrolls games before Skyrim (esp. Oblivion).


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 9, 2020)

Skyward Sword HD and Twilight Princess HD please Nintendo


----------



## WalceDony (Sep 9, 2020)

Pretty much the entire Rayman series. But if I had to pick just one game I would want Rayman 3, damn if that came out on switch or pc it'd be an insta buy for me. I believe it was made HD for the xbox 360 & ps3 back in the day but I'm not sure how well they sold. Still holding out hope though!


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 9, 2020)

I really want a remake of Harvest Moon 64, I don’t even care if it’s HD or not. Final Fantasy VIII In HD would be awesome tho.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 9, 2020)

I’d like them to redo FFX’s remaster. The faces are terrible; they had more expressions in the ps2 version. And the remastered soundtracks needs to go.

Shadow Hearts Covenant needs an HD remaster. I love that game so much.


----------



## Dim (Sep 9, 2020)

Sonic Adventure needs a remake. Sonic Adventure 2 as a bonus. Also, chao garden is a must


----------



## rianne (Sep 9, 2020)

All of the Hamtaro and Tamagotchi games. Don't @ me


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm not sure if I agree with those saying Earthbound. I think part of the charm of it *is* the old pixel art. I don't think it would look as good with modern graphics.



Dunquixote said:


> I’d like them to redo FFX’s remaster. The faces are terrible; they had more expressions in the ps2 version. And the remastered soundtracks needs to go.



I believe only the PS3 and Vita versions force you to use the remastered soundtrack. PS4 and Steam let you pick original soundtracks. Switch might too, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 9, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> I'm not sure if I agree with those saying Earthbound. I think part of the charm of it *is* the old pixel art. I don't think it would look as good with modern graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe only the PS3 and Vita versions force you to use the remastered soundtrack. PS4 and Steam let you pick original soundtracks. Switch might too, but I don't know for sure.



Yup you’re correct. That’s the only reason that I bought a copy for my ps4 as well.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 9, 2020

I haven’t tried it out yet though since I keep putting it off partially because I have other games to finish first. Just really wish they hadn’t messed with the character’s faces so much or tried so hard to make the non cinematic characters look like the cinematic version (like yuna and her hair).


----------



## toxapex (Sep 9, 2020)

Mother 1/Earthbound Beginnings/Earthbound Zero is a important game that laid the groundwork for Earthbound and holds a lot of sentimental value for a lot of people. It is a great little story to experience firsthand.

It also kind of blows.

I think a remake of Mother 1 with the Link's Awakening treatment that gives the game more balanced enemies/modern mechanics would be perfect for this game. I can imagine how good magicant could look....


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 9, 2020)

Easily Skies of Arcadia for me. I oh so badly would love for an HD remake to be made for it, not only so I can play it yet again in glorious HD, but so other people can finally experience the game for themselves as well.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 10, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> Pok?mon SNAP! omg a HD remake would be amazing.



Saw this post bumped and realised I posted this before. I'm so glad it's coming true     

To add to this, I'd like a remake/HD port or a sequel for Fantasy Life. Love this game so much and it would do amazingly on switch.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Sep 10, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> Paper Mario from the N64 I would loveee, it is one of my favorites.
> *Super Mario Sunshine could be pretty interesting as well.*



It just blows my mind how hard you predicted the Super Mario 3D All Stars with the Sunshine talk. I am just so excited right now as Sunshine is one of the few Mario games that I always felt left a void in my life since I didn't grab it when it first came out. Now, I'm actually kind of glad I waited all this time!


----------



## Holla (Sep 10, 2020)

Fire Emblem Genealogy of the Holy War that originally released in Japan for the SNES in 1992. I just finished playing the fan translation about a month ago and it’s possibly my favourite Fire Emblem game of all time.

It would greatly benefit from an HD remake as it was never officially released in North America or officially translated into English. A lot of the mechanics could definitely be streamlined/improved upon and seeing the characters in upgraded graphics with full voice acting would be amazing!

Considering how well Three Houses did I think a remake would do quite well on the Switch.


----------



## Aurita (Sep 10, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> Saw this post bumped and realised I posted this before. I'm so glad it's coming true
> 
> To add to this, I'd like a remake/HD port or a sequel for Fantasy Life. Love this game so much and it would do amazingly on switch.


I would be so happy for a port or sequel to Fantasy Life  it’s my top played 3ds game after new leaf 

hamtaro ham ham heartbreak, super monkey ball deluxe, paper mario ttyd, pokemon stadium (the mini games!!!), and of course Pokémon diamond/pearl/platinum

also hoping for a Zelda all-stars with twilight princess, wind waker, ocarina of time or majora’s mask similar to the Mario one


----------



## diosita (Sep 10, 2020)

why do i wanna say the all of the Jak and daxter  games....


----------



## toxapex (Sep 10, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> To add to this, I'd like a remake/HD port or a sequel for Fantasy Life. Love this game so much and it would do amazingly on switch.



Ohhhh fantasy life on switch would be sick. It's super fun with friends 

I still haven't finished it on 3DS but I had a blast playing what I have of it.... maybe I should continue that soon lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2020)

definitely Super Mario 64. I know it sounds cheesy/tacky to say that but for real, I would love to see that game with the same level of quality as Odyssey. That would be amazing.


edit: I mean ig technically the 3D All-Stars port is an "HD Remake" but I'm thinking in terms of graphical/texture/control quality improvements, not simply the resolution that the game plays in.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Sep 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> definitely Super Mario 64. I know it sounds cheesy/tacky to say that but for real, I would love to see that game with the same level of quality as Odyssey. That would be amazing.
> 
> 
> edit: *I mean ig technically the 3D All-Stars port is an "HD Remake" but I'm thinking in terms of graphical/texture/control quality improvements, not simply the resolution that the game plays in*.



I don't know. Nintendo could surprise you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 10, 2020)

Variety.Gamer 4438 said:


> I don't know. Nintendo could surprise you


based on the gameplay I've seen I'm expecting that the game will run as if I were playing it on Project64. Same graphics/textures/models/etc, just a higher resolution and frame rate. if by some wild chance it actually _is_ a full blown HD remake I would cry.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 12, 2020)

Monster Hunter Frontier Z, G, and the rest xD


----------



## Geoni (Sep 13, 2020)

Final. Fantasy. Six. 

I mean, come on, hasn't 7 already gotten enough love?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2020



jvgsjeff said:


> For me, it would be Donkey Kong 64. It looked great by N64 standards (and used a ton of cool lighting effects), and I would love to see it remade in HD.
> 
> I'd also love to see HD remakes of Xenogears, the original Doom, and Psychonauts.



A lot of good takes in this post.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 13, 2020

Over 100 posts and not a one of you has brought up Chrono Trigger. :|


----------



## Ichiban (Sep 13, 2020)

even though it'll never happen i'd love a HD remake of star wars rogue squadron... imagine how nice it'd look and play with today's graphics, might as well throw in a rogue leader remake while we're at it


----------



## Megan. (Sep 13, 2020)

The Sims 2! That would be so amazing!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 13, 2020)

Randomly thinking of Pokemon Colosseum...and the recent announcement of Mario All-Stars HD makes me want a three-pack release of Colosseum, Gale of Darkness, and Battle Revolution. Or, even just a two-pack of Colosseum and Gale of Darkness. I never played Gale of Darkness or Battle Revolution...but, the original Colosseum was a favorite of mine during that time of my childhood. And if they put those games on Switch, they could tie-in a direct integration with Pokemon Home.


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 13, 2020)

Megatastic said:


> The Sims 2! That would be so amazing!


The Sims 2 and Sims 3 would absolutely be amazing if they were remastered!


----------



## eko (Sep 26, 2020)

ohh i would say 3rd birthday without a doubt!! it was a psp exclusive which is why i think it fell under the radar, but wow it's such a hidden gem, it would be amazing to play a remaster (or even a half baked port tbh) for the ps4/ps5. it's a square enix game which totally matches their usual standards, the cutscenes were amazing for a psp and the gameplay was very fun, such a shame it got left behind


----------



## The Orange (Oct 5, 2020)

Legend of Dragoon and Chrono Cross would be epic with overhauled graphics imho. :3


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Nov 18, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> Paper Mario from the N64 I would loveee, it is one of my favorites.
> Super Mario Sunshine could be pretty interesting as well.



Ahhh! Paper Mario was a classic for me back during my childhood! Goodness the amount of times I spent trying to get a gold piggy lol I feel that nothing can truly touch the original. I know they try making all of these new Paper Mario games now, but I feel that there is just something missing in them and that they are not the same as they used to be.

Maybe it is just my nostalgia talking haha

	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020

Brave Fencer Musashi. 

Their ost was just amazing to me as a kid.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 18, 2020)

Very hard to think of any.  But I got a few ideas and that is Monster Hunter Freedom Unite! And Monster Hunter Frontier z or G whatever.


----------



## Pondo (Nov 29, 2020)

Pokémon Gen 5
Hm... Maybe Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life. I spent a lot of time on that game as a kid, and even though in the first one, you're stuck being the male farmer, I grew very attached to him, and even shed some tears when he inevitably died and the game's credits played. I'd really love to see Celia, Muffy, and Nami get an updated look, and all the other characters too, though I'd be the most happy to see Nina again, at least for the one year she lives after you arrive in Forget-Me-Not Valley.   

Or, given that I've never played it, HM: Another Wonderful Life.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 29, 2020)

Vie said:


> Pokémon Gen 5
> Hm... Maybe Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life. I spent a lot of time on that game as a kid, and even though in the first one, you're stuck being the male farmer, I grew very attached to him, and even shed some tears when he inevitably died and the game's credits played. I'd really love to see Celia, Muffy, and Nami get an updated look, and all the other characters too, though I'd be the most happy to see Nina again, at least for the one year she lives after you arrive in Forget-Me-Not Valley.
> 
> Or, given that I've never played it, HM: Another Wonderful Life.


A remastered AWL would be awesome! I really hope some of the other older Harvest Moon games will be remade now that they've done FoMT. 

My pick would be Majora's Mask. I wanna see the moon in HD.


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (Nov 30, 2020)

Mario Kart 64!


----------

